# Limp Bizkit tuning



## harvested (Jun 23, 2009)

hey, does anybody know what's the tuning that Wes Borland from Limp Bizkit uses?
Limp Bizkit isn't a band with to much interest from me, but I've discovered a song from them called 'Counterfeit' and I saw that Wes uses/used a Ibanez 7-string (I guess it was an RG 7620, the video was from the 90s)
I searched for tabs...and they said that the tuning was a regular 6-string standard C# ...but on the video didn't look and sound like that..
so ..can somebody confirm this...or can somebody tell me what's the tuning that he uses??

thanks...


----------



## setsuna7 (Jun 23, 2009)

Low To High; C# F# B E G# C# C#


----------



## Johnology (Jun 23, 2009)

bit high for a seven string surely?


----------



## setsuna7 (Jun 23, 2009)

No,it's a six string tuning a seven string,with double high e,so if it's standard tuning
it's like this; E A D G B E E,Wes' tuning; 1 and 1 1/2 step down


----------



## Johnology (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh got it, i'm a fool


----------



## Efekkt (Jun 23, 2009)

setsuna7 said:


> No,it's a six string tuning a seven string,with double high e,so if it's standard tuning
> it's like this; E A D G B E E,Wes' tuning; 1 and 1 1/2 step down



I don't get it, why use a 7 string then? I feel like there's some obvious reason but it really seems stupid to me?!


----------



## MTech (Jun 23, 2009)

He's got a few tunings not just one.
*Tuning #1 : C# F# B E G# C# C#
Tuning #2 : B F# B E G# C# C#
Tuning #3 : C# F# B E G# C# F#
On his four string guitar his tuning is F# F# B E *


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 23, 2009)

he uses the double string as a drone.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 24, 2009)

Efekkt said:


> I don't get it, why use a 7 string then? I feel like there's some obvious reason but it really seems stupid to me?!



So he gets 2 high C# strings, can't do that with a 6 string. It's only a step up from standard as well so I don't see how it's "to high"


----------



## Dylan7620 (Jun 24, 2009)

Efekkt said:


> I don't get it, why use a 7 string then? I feel like there's some obvious reason but it really seems stupid to me?!



from what i can remember it's because they got their "in" from korn. basicly Ibanez was practicly throwing free 7 strings his way. like you wouldn't want that 
since then wes has been pretty upfront about his distain for sevens


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 24, 2009)

Dylan7620 said:


> from what i can remember it's because they got their "in" from korn. basicly Ibanez was practicly throwing free 7 strings his way. like you wouldn't want that
> since then wes has been pretty upfront about his distain for sevens


 
First 2 albums were 7s with high E as a drone. 

IIRC Wes mentioned along the lines of this back in Guitar World 98

Back during 3 Dollar Bill Y'all, he mentioned that he didn't like having the low B and played it at regular 6 string tuning (down to C#), and tried the high A in place of the high E. He didn't like that due to the string always breaking, so he replaced that with another low E tuned to the same as the low E String. It didn't work at all so he scrapped that idea and chucked on the extra high E and left it there to "see what happens". 

After 2 albums, he scrapped the 7 string completely for Chocolate Starfish because he felt that he really didn't need the extra high E and that the first 2 Limp Bizkit albums can still be played on a regular six string anyway. At the time he was also pretty vocal about the 4 string and that he may have "abandon that idea completely" too. 

Interesting note that back in 98 he did also say that he hated whammy bars and blocked the cavity of his sevens. Then when he ditched the 7 for a PRS, he started using the whammy bar again "in a rhythmic way". So it shouldn't be a surprise that his Yamaha sig has a fulcrum bridge and that weird nut.


----------



## harvested (Jun 24, 2009)

thanks guy, 
acctully i thought that this thread won't be such interesting as many people dislike Limp Bizkit...
okay..back on topic..
so in order to play that song I only need to drop the strings 1 & 1/2 steps down...right?? I don't mind if I don't have that other C# string as a drone

In this song he's doing some wird Harmonics at the 4th fret...I'll post a part f the tab 

Chorus 
C#------------------------------------------------------------- 
G#------------------------------------------------------------- 
E-------------------------------------------------------------- 
B---3--2--------3--2---------------3--2--------3--2------------ 
F#--3--2--------3--2---------------3--2--------3--2------------ 
C#--1--0--3--3--1--0---0-3--4--4---1--0--3--3--1--0--5-5-4-3-2- 
H H H H H H H H H H H H 
at the 3rd fret is an AH and at the 4th fret is a normal Harmonic....how does he do that?? is he using a whammy pedal?? or is he using the floyd?? 

thanks a buch


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 24, 2009)

Actually, both are natural Harmonics (lightly touch the string directly over the fret, not in between). The 4th fret is the 5th note of C# and the 4th fret is a major third. 

To get the sound clear, you'll need to use the Bridge pickup on your guitar and a hefty amount of gain. And just add enough treble for clarity.


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 24, 2009)

he has a seven string yamaha sig too. so he still uses 7s. it doesnt have the floydish bridge, just a stoptail looking deally.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 24, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> he has a seven string yamaha sig too. so he still uses 7s. it doesnt have the floydish bridge, just a stoptail looking deally.



That's actually very good to hear considering how Wes' inspiration changes like the wind.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 24, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> he uses the double string as a drone.


I don't get it...

Can you explain?


----------



## GazPots (Jun 24, 2009)

a drone note.

You know, he doens't fret on that string and uses it to constantly produce the C# note behind whatever riff/idea he's playing.


----------

